# Keep up with your journal, asshole.



## soxmuscle (Sep 28, 2010)

Every time I see my thread, I need to be reminded to keep up with my journal.

9/28's workout:

_Alternate grip DL's: 10 sets x 2 reps x 315 lbs_

I reset after each rep.  When I'm doing heavy weight, I would rather take a second to reset on a set of two rather than hurt myself.

Nonetheless, I felt strong.  I would have gone up but I was crunched for time today.

_Sumo DL's: 3 sets x 5 reps x 135 lbs_

Easy.  My friend joined me, and I wanted to throw some more hamstrings in there, and I really like the way these hit my hamstrings.

_BB Curls: 5 sets x 5 reps x 95 lbs_

Standard.  Again, was rushed.

_Hammer Curls, super set/drop 5 pounds to failure: 50 lbs x 3 reps, 45 lbs x 3 reps, 40 x 5 reps, 35 x 5 reps, 30 x 7 reps, 25 x 8 reps, alternating each arm._

I haven't done something like this in a while, but the story of my workout was how little time I had today.

Intensity was high.


----------



## Du (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice lifts, asshole. Are you doing a particular scheme, or just kinda winging it?


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 28, 2010)

Kind of winging it because of work this summer and now school coupled with the job. 

I'm doing my best to manage my time, but I suck at it with so much on my plate.

I tend to have my best workouts this way though.  I do chest-quads, calves-back-shoulders, triceps-hamstrings, biceps, traps and make my workout up when I get there.  I tend to do things I enjoy doing.  For instance, I've settled on doing heavy ATG squats for sets of 2, similar to my deadlift routine, because I've notice the most size.  I'm also kicking myself for having done leg extensions for years, having now performed barbell step-ups for several months.  My legs are actually growing, finally.


----------



## unclem (Sep 28, 2010)

theres always time to train no matter wat. i was working 60 hrs in nursing school and had no problem working out am and pm.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey Sox!


----------



## assassin (Sep 29, 2010)

unclem said:


> theres always time to train no matter wat. i was working 60 hrs in nursing school and had no problem working out am and pm.



Well motivation makes wonders ..  so what was your motivation then ??


----------



## Du (Sep 30, 2010)

Where's the update, asshole?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 1, 2010)

You should have more time with the Red Sox being out of the playoffs 

good job


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 1, 2010)

unclem said:


> theres always time to train no matter wat. i was working 60 hrs in nursing school and had no problem working out am and pm.



Cool story, Hansel.

I stated above that I suck with managing my time.  I'll get better as time goes on, but I've always had either school or work.  Now that I have both, in addition to my social life, I'm struggling.

The training isn't going anywhere.  I enjoy it too much.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 1, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Sox!



Why, hello, JD.

If that's you in your picture, you're looking very hairy these days.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 1, 2010)

Du said:


> Where's the update, asshole?



My internet was down here at the complex, and I'm getting swamped with school work as the midway point of the semester rears its ugly head.

Updates are coming, but thanks for staying on my ass, Du.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 1, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> You should have more time with the Red Sox being out of the playoffs
> 
> good job



Haha.

You bastard.

More time would help, but I think I need to start drinking that Canadian water.




> Jose Bautista hit home runs No. 53 and 54, including a grand slam, and the Blue Jays went deep six times in a 13-2 victory over the Minnesota Twins on Thursday night.
> 
> 
> They have hit 253 homers this season, the fourth-highest total in baseball history.


​

Toronto Blue Jays vs. Minnesota Twins - Recap - September 30, 2010 - ESPN


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 1, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> Why, hello, JD.
> 
> If that's you in your picture, you're looking very hairy these days.


Blow Sox?*  Go Phillies* 

Just bustin on ya buddy   No that is my puppy


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 4, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> Haha.
> 
> You bastard.
> 
> ...




ended up with 257..... tied for 3rd with the '97 baltimore orioles.  I would expect a dramatic decrease in output next year without Cito on the bench.

Weird thing is they were 10 wins superior to last year.  But had a team batting average almost 20 pts less.  30 less RBI's.  Shows the power of a 'tater to team morale.

7 guys with 20+ hrs.


----------



## Du (Oct 7, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> ended up with 257..... tied for 3rd with the '97 baltimore orioles.  I would expect a dramatic decrease in output next year without Cito on the bench.
> 
> Weird thing is they were 10 wins superior to last year.  But had a team batting average almost 20 pts less.  30 less RBI's.  Shows the power of a 'tater to team morale.
> 
> 7 guys with 20+ hrs.



Good luck with Farrell, my friend.  Things are looking up in Toronto.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2010)

Du said:


> YouTube Video



Like I said, I suck at this.

*Tonight:

*ATG Squats:
225 pounds x 2 reps x 5 sets
205 pounds x 2 reps x 5 sets

BB Step-ups:
95x5x3

I was cooked after the Squats.  Great workout tonight.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 19, 2010)

Great journal title! 

Good luck at school.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2010)

Do you even workout? Probably not...  fag!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh, and by the way this is a workout forum not a "I go to college forum" faggot...


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 19, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Great journal title!
> 
> Good luck at school.



thanks buddy


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 19, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Do you even workout? Probably not...  fag!



I workout too much.

A wise man once said "Give me volume or give me death," well yeah, I adhere to that.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 19, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Oh, and by the way this is a workout forum not a "I go to college forum" faggot...


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 19, 2010)

*Yesterday:

*TBar Rows - 100 pounds x 7 reps x 5 sets
Weighted Chins - 90 pounds x 3 reps x 5 sets
DB Rows - 75x8x4
Pull-ups - 8 reps x 4
BB Rows - 95 x 12 x 3
CG Pulldown - 75x12x3

Got a big shoulder day today..


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 18, 2011)

Shoulders & Triceps

Standing Military Press - 115x3x6, 115x2x4
Weighted Dips - 75x5, 5, 5, 4, 4, 4
DB Press - 35x8x4
BW Dips - 12, 10, 8


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice, I tracked my shoulder and tricep day from last week.

Shoulders & Triceps:

Standing Military - 125x2x5, 115x3x5
Weighted Dips - 90x3x3, 80x4x3
DB Press - 50x5x4
CG Bench - 135x7x3

Jesus H... I had a good workout today.  Had some extra motivation and really improved from last weeks workout.  Get it.


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm sorry, Fu.  I've also let myself down.  I've been in a weird place the last month or two but appear to finally be killing it from a gym standpoint.  Been channeling the unnecessary energy into the weights and it's beginning to show.  Once I get my diet back in order, I'll be better than ever.

I am going to start posting my workouts though.  I need to get back to doing that.


----------



## fufu (Jan 25, 2011)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm sorry, Fu.  I've also let myself down.  I've been in a weird place the last month or two but appear to finally be killing it from a gym standpoint.  Been channeling the unnecessary energy into the weights and it's beginning to show.  Once I get my diet back in order, I'll be better than ever.
> 
> I am going to start posting my workouts though.  I need to get back to doing that.



It's all good. I recall your previous threads about your situation. Good to see you getting to the gym.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks, man.  It's good to be back.

Hamstrings, traps, biceps:

Trap Bar Deadlifts - 315 pounds x 2 reps x 10 sets
BB Shrugs - 275x10, 10, 10, 8, 8, 8.
BB Curls - 95x5, 4, 4, 3, 3.

SLDL - 135x8, 8, 8
DB Hammer Curls - 35x8, 8, 8

Solid workout.  Really making progress on those trap bar deadlifts, though I have some discussin' to do in the training section.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 27, 2011)

Chest:

Flat BB - 205x3x5
HS Incline - 225x3x4
Decline BB - 135x10x3

Pec Deck - 100x12x3

Solid workout.  Trying to get my flat bench back in order.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2011)

Sox

Still in school?  When do you graduate? 

Too bad about the Red Sox not making the playoffs , but it looks like they've loaded up pretty good for the upcoming year.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 27, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Sox
> 
> Still in school?  When do you graduate?
> 
> Too bad about the Red Sox not making the playoffs , but it looks like they've loaded up pretty good for the upcoming year.



Whats up man... I graduated in December.  Thanks for asking.  Pretty interesting time in a mans life...

Opening Day this week!  I'm so excited.

How are you doing?


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 27, 2011)

Flat Barbell Bench: 205x5, 5, 5, 5, 5.
Flat Dumbbell Bench: 75x5,5,4,4,3

I had a good workout today and felt like posting it.  It's weird because the last workout I posted, I hit 205 only three times for five sets.  Improvement!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 28, 2011)

soxmuscle said:


> Flat Barbell Bench: 205x5, 5, 5, 5, 5.
> Flat Dumbbell Bench: 75x5,5,4,4,3
> 
> I had a good workout today and felt like posting it.  It's weird because the last workout I posted, I hit 205 only three times for five sets.  Improvement!



Improvement is good!  


So are you working or do you have other plans?  Yes, I remember being early 20's, right out of school, and single.    Vaguely remember, anyway.


----------

